# Really? Inappropriate Actions?



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Here is Bull Shit allegation I think from a drunk ***** that 1) Got in the front seat of the car with her skirt hiked up around her breast and showing a lot down south, I took her to her destination and when she got out she was sitting ass cheeks to the seat, the skirt was way high I looked over and shook my head, I guess this was the "Inappropriate Actions" I emailed for more details and of course none would be given, They said "Oh don't worry about it your account is still OK" Ha Ha Yeah What the hell ever that means, why the notice if they can't tell me anything???

Hi Billy Bob,

At Uber, we're committed to supporting our partners by providing them the feedback needed to improve their star ratings. In recent driver surveys, rider feedback was the #1 item drivers requested from us, and we listened! In the past week, we received the below feedback from your riders.

-- Inappropriate Behavior --

What does Inappropriate Behavior mean? A rider wrote to us stating that you made unwelcome and inappropriate advances during a recent trip. This can include inappropriate comments or physical touching during or after a trip. We realize that some comments can be taken out of context, but Uber has zero tolerance for this type of behavior.

How can I improve? The best way to avoid the 'Inappropriate Behavior' complaint is to not say or do anything inappropriate during trips. Even if you think a comment might be harmless, some riders can be easily insulted or take the comments the wrong way. Remember, our goal should be to provide riders with 5 star service, and to do this, you need to conduct yourself professionally at all times.

What's next? To refresh your knowledge on Uber's best practices, check out this refresher course: http://video.uber.com/Y7qi/uber-driver-training-complete-course/

If we continue to receive negative feedback from riders that impacts your rating, your account will be reviewed and may be deactivated.

Note: we expect some negative feedback over time for all our partners as this is the nature of the business! If you believe you received this complaint unfairly, please don't worry, we'll only take action if we see a pattern of undesirable behavior. Again, the purpose of this message is to provide you constructive feedback to help you improve.

Hope this helps! Uber Team


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I got one of those Nasty-Grams stating I had charged a pax for a ride they never took! VERRY strongly worded, and NO EXACT DETAILS to refute!

Once again an example of how we are expendable, that any complaint, true or not, puts the driver at risk for deactivation. Sucks.


----------



## UberDriver2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

This is why I have an inside and outside facing dash cam and I set my personal cell phone to 'audio record' with each rider.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

UberDriver2014 said:


> This is why I have an inside and outside facing dash cam and I set my personal cell phone to 'audio record' with each rider.


depending on your state, that could be completely illegal


----------



## UberDriver2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> depending on your state, that could be completely illegal


100% legal in my state.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

UberDriver2014 said:


> This is why I have an inside and outside facing dash cam and I set my personal cell phone to 'audio record' with each rider.


+1 on the dash came dual lens facing in and out (typically on the right side to identify the passenger as they get it in)


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Here is Bull Shit allegation I think from a drunk ***** that 1) Got in the front seat of the car with her skirt hiked up around her breast and showing a lot down south, I took her to her destination and when she got out she was sitting ass cheeks to the seat, the skirt was way high I looked over and shook my head, I guess this was the "Inappropriate Actions" I emailed for more details and of course none would be given, They said "Oh don't worry about it your account is still OK" Ha Ha Yeah What the hell ever that means, why the notice if they can't tell me anything???
> 
> Hi Billy Bob,
> 
> ...


Respond to this email or send new emails demanding an explanation until you get one. Whenever I've gotten unsatisfactory responses from them I demand clear answers until I get one. Tweeting gets the fastest response.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Gentlemen, protect yourselves. If someone like that gets in, please redirect them to the back seat. I know you may enjoy the eye candy, but you are asking for a false accusation.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

This is what is so frustrating about Uber. You get an email basically saying that they're going to take her word over yours, no chance to even defend yourself. And although no action is bein taken, they still give you the lecture about how to act like a normal human being. Of course there is no phone number or anyone to talk to, so you're forced to read this email without even defending yourself. I think this email really is a microcosm of dealing with a company with no phone number and no real support for the drivers. Uber on


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Well was it worth it? Did u like what you see?


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> Gentlemen, protect yourselves. If someone like that gets in, please redirect them to the back seat. I know you may enjoy the eye candy, but you are asking for a false accusation.


_Or better yet. Tell women to pull down their skirts._


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> depending on your state, that could be completely illegal


Depending on the city, Ubering could be completely illegal.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah, I'm pretty ticked off! While there has been "Inappropriate activity" happen in my car, I was not involved in anything that was inappropriate! This is Bullshit! I will get to the bottom of this!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty ticked off! While there has been "Inappropriate activity" happen in my car, I was not involved in anything that was inappropriate! This is Bullshit! I will get to the bottom of this!


LOL, "get to the bottom of this"


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm working on it!


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

elelegido said:


> LOL, "get to the bottom of this"


According to Uber and that pax, you already did (womp womp)


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty ticked off! While there has been "Inappropriate activity" happen in my car, I was not involved in anything that was inappropriate! This is Bullshit! I will get to the bottom of this!


I wonder what would happen if you told Uber you might be interested in pressing charges for liable and/or risking your "job" (they may laugh to death at that one) and wanted the pax info, what would happen


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah, I'm working on it, I am seeking Counsel on this as I have a Federal Ground Security Clearance that I need to uphold for other thins I do. Thank You all for your concerns.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> I wonder what would happen if you told Uber you might be interested in pressing charges for slander and/or risking your "job" (they may laugh to death at that one) and wanted the pax info, what would happen


Given no one can call and talk to anyone at Uber, the customer would have committed libel.

Slander is spoken. Libel is written.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Yeah, I'm working on it, I am seeking Counsel on this as I have a Federal Ground Security Clearance that I need to uphold for other thins I do. Thank You all for your concerns.


Don't sweat it; this won't go anywhere. Uber must get all kinds of emails from drunks/wackos/etc


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Given no one can call and talk to anyone at Uber, the customer would have committed libel.
> 
> Slander is spoken. Libel is written.


I actually edited it right after. But not being able to call and TALK to someone is a major problem


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

It's a complaint...big deal...the issue will be if you keep getting them. Uber needs to address the issues as they happen and they don't want to get into a he said she said type of issue. It suck that you were called out on what I would say was her being a stupid *****. But one of 2 things will come out.

1) She makes a similar complaint and Uber drops her as she has a history of false reports.
2) You are inappropriate with another PAX and you get removed from the system.

This is purely how Uber will see it. I don't believe you were inappropriate but history will vet out any issues. Right now Uber did what they should. Issue a warning...keep you Ubering and monitor driver and PAX.

I wouldn't sweat it. It will clear up in a few months.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> It's a complaint...big deal...the issue will be if you keep getting them. Uber needs to address the issues as they happen and they don't want to get into a he said she said type of issue. It suck that you were called out on what I would say was her being a stupid *****. But one of 2 things will come out.
> 
> 1) She makes a similar complaint and Uber drops her as she has a history of false reports.
> 2) You are inappropriate with another PAX and you get removed from the system.
> ...


That is what Travis said when I spoke to him about it! NOT I think it is all a big crock of shit and ither they will get it dealt with or they won't, I still want to know who is paying for this site? I'm not you are not! So who is it?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> That is what Travis said when I spoke to him about it! NOT I think it is all a big crock of shit and ither they will get it dealt with or they won't, I still want to know who is paying for this site? I'm not you are not! So who is it?


Remember when you drive for uber some scammers see $$$$ , they will exploite any little issue to try to sue ?!! , you must make cero mistake even little ones can open Pandora's box


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Remember when you drive for uber some scammers see $$$$ , they will exploite any little issue to try to sue ?!! , you must make cero mistake even little ones can open Pandora's box


I think that is what she thought she was going to do was get her "Box" Opened! But it didn't happen so she reported me as if it did!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> I think that is what she thought she was going to do was get her "Box" Opened! But it didn't happen so she reported me as if it did!


I always pretend I didn't see anything , when some Girl hints anything I pretend I did not understand


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

There is only one thing to do and that is fight fire with fire. 
All of the limos and sedans in Vegas have front and rear facing dash cams and can be started or stopped at the press of a button. All the ones that are used professionally are mounted to the windshield or the rear view mirror. 
I don't know what they cost, but there are some pretty good ones out there, like on Amazon that do a really good job. 
Not are they good for instances like this, but are also good for recording accident scams like the ones that you see on Youtube. 
It's cheap insurance, and in the event that this thing doesn't blow over in a "month or two" it could end up on Youtube. Now, that would get the attention of those canned response jerks, as if Uber doesn't already have enough problems.


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

There are some real pieces of crap out there. If there is a hint of any issues i start recording on my phone. I work retail management i have personally witnesses dozens of incidents where customers made completly false statements of employees as to what occured unknown to them i witness the whole event. Many people just have to lie its comes natural to them sadly


----------



## Schulz (Nov 25, 2014)

You guys with the cameras... think of all the bullshit you'll have to go through before you even get to show the video to prove your side of the story? First the ***** the OP talks about may really believe the OP ****ed with her... there are schizo drunk women getting rides from Uber drivers and getting picked up in bars.

Attorneys once told me about a case where a guy was accused of RAPE by a ***** that he picked up at a bar. It cost this dude 50k in legal fees to clear his name. And do a search of how many men are framed by women over sex allegations.

Uber has no incentive to find out the truth and defend a driver vs a customer/rider.
Caesars wife must be above suspicion is the old saying and Uber's drivers must be too.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks Guys! I appreciate the support, I think this ***** is a real *****! She has a unique name and if I get a request from her again, I am going to converse with her. Thanks.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

The Uber Partner. The way the system is set up. You might as well give the PAX your key's and go sit in the back yourself. Let them drive.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Schulz said:


> You guys with the cameras... think of all the bullshit you'll have to go through before you even get to show the video to prove your side of the story? First the ***** the OP talks about may really believe the OP ****ed with her... there are schizo drunk women getting rides from Uber drivers and getting picked up in bars.
> 
> Attorneys once told me about a case where a guy was accused of RAPE by a ***** that he picked up at a bar. It cost this dude 50k in legal fees to clear his name. And do a search of how many men are framed by women over sex allegations.
> 
> ...


^^^
Yeah, but think of the money that you'll get from the company that built the cam that you posted the youtube video.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I had some girl getting off my car with her skirt hiked up once. Her ass was pretty much hanging out. I was definitely looking and she was looking back at me like she wanted me to look. 

I kinda got the prostitute vibe from her.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Raider said:


> Well was it worth it? Did u like what you see?


I guess he did, and I guess it was worth it.


----------



## Schulz (Nov 25, 2014)

Anyone ever park at strip clubs at 2am to see if you get pinged by strippers?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Schulz said:


> Anyone ever park at strip clubs at 2am to see if you get pinged by strippers?


They don't come out at 2AM. They have to do their blow first before they exit.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Or better yet. Tell women to pull down their skirts._


Pig..


----------



## ALEAX (Jan 20, 2015)

I would message uber first if any kind of bad altercation occurs with a pax.


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

If you get deactivated because of false accusations, no one will ever look at your boring dashcam videos.

All you'll get is your last direct deposit and instructions on how to return the uber phone.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Remember when you drive for uber some scammers see $$$$ , they will exploite any little issue to try to sue ?!! , you must make cero mistake even little ones can open Pandora's box


So the girls name was pandora?


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

On the contrary here is a positive thing that can be done by ALL drivers that will guarantee recorded documentation (certainly in your favor)

While offline on your device goto:
-ACCOUNT
-RECENT TRIPS (select the trip in question)
-NEED HELP TAB (At the bottom)
-HAD AN ISSUE WITH THE RIDER
-REPORT A SERIOUS RIDER CONCERN

There you can explain the issue in detail where it gets recorded and will certainly go directly to a CSR where they will give it a higher than normal concern......However they will verbally "reprimand" you if your issue is not of any substance in their eyes......In my opinion, anytime uber OR a PAX does anything that affects my time, money and effort then its a SERIOUS issue.....


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Pig..


_Yea ,I agree. How ever ,My fingers are typing faster than I can think. I meant to type" Tell the women to pull DOWN their skirts" Stop letting them ride up. Not take them off. _


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> I got one of those Nasty-Grams stating I had charged a pax for a ride they never took! VERRY strongly worded, and NO EXACT DETAILS to refute!
> 
> Once again an example of how we are expendable, that any complaint, true or not, puts the driver at risk for deactivation. Sucks.


Yes. Someone should burn this company to the ground.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Seems like with pax like this, directions to cover herself or to get in the back seat would be more likly to piss them off and get you a complaint...if it was even real.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Scenicruiser said:


> Seems like with pax like this, directions to cover herself or to get in the back seat would be more likly to piss them off and get you a complaint...if it was even real.


^^^
Love your avatar.
What is that... an old Grumman Albatross or something like that?


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Grumman Goose


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Scenicruiser said:


> Grumman Goose


^^^
Oh, OK...
My dad had an Aero Commander. 
I've always been into planes.


----------

